# Please Sir



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I have some more

not something that I allow, but turned my back and look who helped himself got to admit it was quite funny


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

He's lovely! What breed? (a noisy one, I am betting! )

It is hard not to laugh when they do 'naughty' things sometimes. Poppy pinched the (last!) egg I had got out for my sons school cooking ingredients yesterday. Baggage! My OH said it served me right for giving them eggs withtheir shells on, so now they know what they are.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

jackson said:


> He's lovely! What breed? (a noisy one, I am betting! )
> 
> It is hard not to laugh when they do 'naughty' things sometimes. Poppy pinched the (last!) egg I had got out for my sons school cooking ingredients yesterday. Baggage! My OH said it served me right for giving them eggs withtheir shells on, so now they know what they are.


he is a german spitz (mittel) and he isnt particularly noisy only when a stranger is about, but the look on his face says it all 'I shouldnt have done that!!!'

You can just see the golden boy looking at him as if to say 'oommmm thats not allowed '


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*pmsl thats brilliant  *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl thats brilliant  *


I will also say that WAS someones tea - spaghetti bol and the pics dont show it but he was like a little ole man with a beard some of it was stuck in it


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hahahahahahahahahahaha bless him    well he enjoyed it anyway lol *


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> he is a german spitz (mittel) and he isnt particularly noisy only when a stranger is about, but the look on his face says it all 'I shouldnt have done that!!!'
> 
> You can just see the golden boy looking at him as if to say 'oommmm thats not allowed '


Well, he's lovely. There was a time when I nearly got a second breed and I do love the spitz breeds, but a few owners/breeders said even the quieter ones were inclined to be noisy, which puts me off a bit. They are so beautiful though!

The Golden looks lovely too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahahaha,great pics,


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Cheeky little fellow...

Great pic's!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

come on lets have him trained properly


knife and fork go in the middle


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rocky said:


> come on lets have him trained properly
> 
> knife and fork go in the middle


working on that one LOL the tibetan terrier does say please and thank you with her paws


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

excellent pics


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> excellent pics


naughty boy though


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> naughty boy though


lol he looks right at home,


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

lol...licked clean haha.

hes lovely bless him, how can u not alow him to ave a crafty lick once in a wile


----------

